

680k people are paying Zynga $1100 a year to play its games - suprgeek
http://www.businessinsider.com/analyst-680k-players-are-paying-around-1100-each-year-to-play-farmville-2012-1

======
brucehart
There was a lot of hand waving in that article to arrive at that conclusion.
The "80/20 rule" is a good estimate for some situations, but it may not apply
in this case. For example, Netflix probably doesn't follow the 80/20 rule
since most subscribers pay the same price for one of a couple different plans.

------
th0ma5
This feels like psychological abuse. As with climate change, we know that
people have a hard time noticing changes that happen slowly. Here is a
business that is literally nickle & diming people, and quite mostly through
their kids.

